# Violet/Purple maglite



## dieselducy (Dec 24, 2007)

is this a standard color or a limited edition? i found some at walmart and my FedEx flashlight is a purple mag as well


----------



## KLC (Dec 24, 2007)

The violet (or purple) AA Mini Maglite (M2A98H) is a standard color.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 25, 2007)

I had never seen them before til I got a 1c custom mag from Ledean day before yesterday. My entire mag collection is standard blue color, so I thought this variation would make me sad but it is truly a beautiful light. I'm more than happy with it. I've seen a few of them in minimags but never in a big body. If you can find them at wally world, swoop em. 


g


----------



## will (Jan 1, 2008)

There are a few color variations of purple. Some are more blue. It's hard to tell unless you put them next to each other.


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 2, 2008)

I also think there are some variations of the orange.. the one I got from actionlights is a darker orange according to the sales rep i spoke with. notice the difference in color in my orange maglite and solitaire...


----------



## dcbeane (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a purple 2D maglite.
Is this a rare item? I bought it because I liked the color.
I'd like to find one in 3C for a Malkoff drop in.


----------

